# Electric car warning sticker labels



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,
Attached are word files that were colour printed cut out and then laminated before gluing (I used F2 for the exterior ones onto the bumpers and clear Sellotape under the bonnet) onto my car for Certification purposes. The diamond one was fixed front and rear on the bumper and ended up about 110mm square. 
David
GreenEV.co.nz


----------



## only1jake (Jun 20, 2010)

Hi,

My electric motorbike will operate on 48v. Will it be necessary to have these labels? 

Could you explain or show me to the website or rule about this.

Thanks!


----------



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry I dont know, this is a question for the Certifier. In this regard I just do as I am told and am grateful they are only talking stickers as I hope for a certified car at final inspection. Talking to the Certifier at a very early stage is a very good idea as it is them that has the final say in everything so a good raport is a great asset. It will also help avoid what can be very expensive mistakes.

David


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

You are required by WOF regulations to display an "alternative fuel" sticker to the right (?) of the number plate, both front and rear - similar to CNG or LPG powered cars. This is for emergency services to identify hazards. How this applies to motorcycles is unclear as there is no front number plate.

I spoke with a technical person at the LTSA (as it was then) and got the specifications to create a sticker that complies with the rules - if you have a look at Gavs car he has labels that I supplied him in word format (i think it was). If you PM me at ankh1 at vodafone.co.nz I can send you the word or PDF file from home.


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

Since you emailed I thought maybe I should have just posted them in the first place. Here is the PDF of the sticker and a jpeg of the dimensions.


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

if anyone is interested my wife is going to make up some proper sticky ones for me that are water proof do you want some? cost to be found later.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

wow.... I just put 'ELECTRIC' in 6 inch letters along the doors!

Most sign shops now can print custom vinyl letters/graphics for pretty cheap. The letters on my doors were... less than $50 I think. I got the 'ev' sticker made for around $6.


----------



## DecalsOnly (May 16, 2011)

I'm looking for some decals and stickers that I can make to expand my line of EV decals. Would it be worth while to do a run of Danger High Voltage? What other suggestions or ideas do you have?


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi. I'll put "danger" stickers on my soon-to-be EV right after I put "danger, toxic carbon monoxide and highly flammable fuel on board" stickers on my SUV. These warning requirements happen when politicians run amok with something they don't understand. The best example of this is the proposal to make EVs make artificial noise because being too quiet can be dangerous.

JR


----------



## Nick Smith (Oct 26, 2007)

JRoque said:


> Hi. I'll put "danger" stickers on my soon-to-be EV right after I put "danger, toxic carbon monoxide and highly flammable fuel on board" stickers on my SUV. These warning requirements happen when politicians run amok with something they don't understand. The best example of this is the proposal to make EVs make artificial noise because being too quiet can be dangerous.
> 
> JR


Exactly the point I made in submission to the new build rules that are in consultation here with the LVVTA. The want us to put "danger high voltage" on the bumper! I believe that this is actually wrong as it implies that the "danger" is inside the car (as a whole) whereas the danger is only isolated to specific areas of the vehicle - which lay-people shouldn't be messing with anyway.

There are plenty of electrical code requirements that should be brought to bear with an EV like having high voltage connections within compartments that are fastened down (screws or bolts etc) so that anyone going into them has to do it with that intention.

What I found most anoying is that the stickers would only apply to converted cars - OEM vehicles will not require any signage at all. As you say - If I have to put "Danger" on my bumper then I want everyone else to put "Flammable" on their oil burners.


----------

